
A Coronavirus Quarantine in America Could Be a Giant Legal Mess - pseudolus
https://www.theatlantic.com/ideas/archive/2020/02/coronavirus-quarantine-america-could-be-giant-legal-mess/606595/
======
Fjolsvith
A Coronavirus outbreak in America will hit the large population centers the
worst. Not flyover country, for sure.

~~~
pseudolus
Residing in any country with a "spoke and hub" aviation infrastructure is no
guarantee that living in the local equivalent to "flyover" country is an
effective barrier to infection.

